# Going home same day as spay?



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Lilly is being spayed today. Much to my surprise, they said she can go home today. Any thoughts, suggestions?

Of course, me being me, the onsies I bought are too small so DH is going to try to get to Target to buy new ones as suggested in a previous thread.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie went home with me the same day and I think most will opt to take the "patient" home. I think they would be much more comfortable in a familiar environment and not in one of those metal holding crates.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I almost always bring them home because I know being in their home is more comforting than being in a kennel with other dogs & funny smells around them (and I usually sleep in the living room with them for that first night or two). However, I did let one of my dogs stay overnight once because I had puppies at home and knew it was already a little crazy at the house - and my veterinary hospital has staff on duty 24 hours (whereas many don't and just leave the dogs in a kennel overnight).


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Felice came home the same day too. She went in at 8am and we picked her up about 3:30-4:00. She was very groggy and tired, but ate like a champ. Every dog is different though--a lot of people say that their dog completely bounced back by the next day, but Felice took about 3-4 days to really want to walk around and a few more to get her bounce back in her step. She is however a bit of a drama queen about most things. Good luck to Lilly!


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

I was hesitant about coming home the same day as well. Chloe was in at 8 and out by 3. She was very groggy that first evening but by morning showed no sign of having the operation. I never even saw her look at the sutures. We were lucky, hopefully you have a similar experience.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a retired Vet tech and our dog spays always went home the same day. Usually it was done first thing in the a.m. and by 5 or 6 pm they were ready to go home with some pain meds. It is amazing how well most of them do.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola came home the same day too. Similar to what others said, in by 8 out by 4. The first day home she just slept. She was back to her normal self & jumping around in 3 or 4 days.

She did try to lick her wound like crazy though. She was so tiny & bendy that she could get around all three of the cones I bought and would still try to lick through the onesie. So I kept an inflatable doughnut type cone on and a onesie until the wound looked mostly healed [about a week]. She had internal dissolving stitches and surgical glue to close the wound, it healed quickly.

Hope Lilly has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I feel much better. I was worried about how fragile she might be after surgery but I'll be glad to have her home with us.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

If I had it to do over, I would definitely have brought Sydney home. 
My vet's common practice is to keep them the night before and the night after (before to help them get acclimated to the place so they're not as stressed the day of surgery and after for monitoring and extra pain meds). I didn't question it at the time, but I wish I had. 

Knowing her as well as I now do (with the benefit of several more months and hindsight) I am sure that stressed her out unnecessarily. However, we both survived no worse for the wear.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Every dog I've ever owned (cats too) came home the day of their spay/neuter. I wouldn't have left my puppy overnight anyway, unless they had a vet tech or doctor on duty.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine all came home same day. I am so glad that my vet is ok with that as I would have been way to nervous having them somewhere strange at night and not feeling well! They were very groggy the night of, but by morning were all almost back to normal, except me having to restrict their activities. Hope Lilly did well today!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

My Lilly came home the same day and did fine just watch her closely. 

By the way I like your choice of name


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All the dogs and cats I have now and ones I've had in the past have all come home the same day.


----------

